# Gaggia Cubika Problem



## CafeHogan (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Firstly thanks for reading.

I have passed down from a family member a used Cubika which seems to be in great conidition....until you try and make coffee!

The problem i have is that the two tubes that go into the water tank seem to be working in a loop, the water goes up one tube and is returned via the pump by the other, no water seems to be getting into coffee filter!

I looked inside and seemed to remove all the water bubbles from the tubes, but i am wondering if there seems to be a blockage in the fliter?

Can anyone help!! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------

